# QLD: Straddie offshore Fishing Comp



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Nice Yellowfin Red (and the groper is impressive too). Did you win the comp with the fin? I can't wait for the other reports.


----------



## sunshiner

Kayak fishers are optimistic folk. This was demonstrated by the great roll up at Straddy despite the grim forecasts offered no matter which website you visited. The Noosa Yakkers bunch left our homeland on Friday under grey skies and blustery south easterlies, which hadn't dropped below 20 knots for three weeks prior.










By Friday 3:30pm, however, we were set up in our tents among the trees behind what seemed an idyllic kayak fishing setting -- in the right weather.

Saturday morning 5:00am, launch time. The wind was light on the north facing beach, protected by the small headland to the east. Surf was breaking on a sandbank about 150m out and the spent swells were then rolling in to the beach, crossing a parallel gutter on the way.

Anyone on the beach who looked carefully out to sea, however, could see the whitecaps rolling from right to left not far outside the break. Red and I launched simultaneously. Getting out through the break was the easy bit as once outside, the full force of the wind (probably 20 knots) was brought to bear on our tiny craft. Red, in his AI, sail reefed, made great speed and soon left me far behind. Checking my GPS I found I was making 2-3 kph at best, as I headed for the smelly lee of the aptly named Shag Rock, 1500m from the launch point where I encountered Red again, in pedalling mode by now.









Red

Later, safely back on the beach but fishless, I got the camera out.









Grinner, grimacing as he tackles the shore break.









Hoit, all the way from Melbourne, tries out the pink one and heads for the outer break.









Huwie with his first yellowfin tuna, and the first fish brought to shore in the comp.

Next morning I stayed in the dubious comfort of my camp stretcher under canvas having checked the live weather at Cape Moreton at 5:00am and found the wind was ESE at 30 knots! Some brave folk headed out so before the 9:00am cut off time I was back down at the beach to greet eyetag's return with a couple of stonker spangled emperor.









Nice pair, 78cm and 72cm. Both taken on trolled hardbody lures.









Here he is with the better of the two.

Thanks Dennis and Tom for the superb organization in what were difficult conditions. And thanks to all of the yakkers, many of whom we'd never met before. A friendlier, more down to earth and hardy bunch you'd never find anywhere.

Kev


----------



## mattbris10

Looks like some pretty tough conditions, so congratulations to everyone who ventured out let alone caught a fish or two.


----------



## Davey G

You kayak fishos are nuts!! :shock: ;-) However I guess it wouldn't be an AKFF get together if it wasn't raining/blowing hard!

I spent Saturday at Redcliffe (in the 'protected' Moreton Bay across from Straddy) doing water safety at my sons nippers branch carnival. The weather was foul, blowing a gale and then it rained hard at around 2pm and EVERYTHING and EVERYBODY got wet and cold. I was thinking of you poor buggers camping in the rain/wind and wondering how much fun you were having.

Great effort by Dennis and Tom to arrange the event, and great commitment by those who travelled far to get there. Pity about the bloody weather, hopefully the next one will be better conditions-wise.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Well done.
Looks like there were a few great fish landed for those that braved the conditions.


----------



## geminiwraith

So the next comp will be by the seafood buffet at the local right? 

Looks like a good turnout though....wish I could have made it. When do the comp results come out Dennis?


----------



## Safa

Well lets kick off by saying ,Thanks to Dennis and Tomas from AKS for organising the first off shore comp for us yakkers that enjoy our fishing and the camaraderie that accompanies us all.
Conditions were not great by along shot and some hard miles were put in and I'm sure there will be some sore muscles tomorrow .Met some new faces from the forum and enjoyed every moment of it ,can't wait to we all the pics ,thrills and spills and some descent fish caught .Congrats to all whom committed to make it a successful event and let's hope there many more to come ,tight lines on your home waters yakkers and look forward to catching up for a fish in SEQ waters agai .
bring on the pics fellas .


----------



## grinner

big thanks to dennis and his team.
great of him to provide demo yaks and jetskiis to keep everyone safe.

wind was a solid 15 to 20 and i had to admire the guys who paddled into that.

shag rock was where i spent about 6 hours trolling round and round.

got a couple of little bonito to the east of the rock and cut those into bits to try and convert to dart.
a few nice dart right up in the white water which was washing off the rock.
also quite a few small sweetlip and the extremely annoying plagues of butterbream.

bonito is a better bait salted and toughened up as it comes off pretty easy in the wash.

awesome place, can troll right through the middle of the rocks.
several snorkellers who had about 20 metres of rope leading to a bouy . managed to snag a couple on the dagger board and relocate them to another part of the reef system (oops)

didnt take the camera as i thought it wouldnt survive the conditions but wish i had now.
got a bit lost for time and didnt come back in til about 2 (as the sun had come out and burn was commencing) probably the longest ive ever fished in the AI

the swell coming over the shelf to the south of the rock was an extemely fat wave. looking like those fat waves they surf in teaupo.

fantastic island stradbroke.
biggest turnout ive ever seen for a fishing club.

funny thing is, i was talking to a school teacher who had a dozen 15 year old girls from a private school there and was very concerned about sharing the camp ground with a big bunch of fisho's. 
i told her the kayak fishing fraternity arent really drunken yobbos and tend to be very chivalrous . 
anyway the next day, she was so stoked with the great behaviour.
she apologised if the teenagers giggling at night had annoyed us.

good to see bunch of people have a great time without having to get pissed.
there must have been some sore muscles sunday night.
thanks again to the organisers

congratulations to the tuna catchers and sweetlip catchers.. awesome


----------



## canaryfisher

I got really sore arms for unknown reasons cause I only paddled in the surf and peddled the rest - Could be from the failed attempts through the surf 
or wheeling the kayak back and forth to the beach and campsite.. Nearly caught some the big on saturday arvo session but after a 10 minute fight it cut my 30lb mono line + 40lb leader + my new 1oz TT blade 
That fight was in the middle of shag and flat rock.. Not the best weather to be kayaking in for a first timer on a SOT fishing kayak but it was pretty fun.

Saturday morning session I caught a small fish which i guess was a bonito near shag rock with some soft plastics trolling but just threw it back.
Everyone was so awesome can't wait for the next one and thanks to Dennis and the stealth team for putting it together.


----------



## kayakone

Safa said:


> Well lets kick off by saying ,Thanks to Dennis and Thomas from AKS for organising the first off shore comp for us yakkers that enjoy our fishing and the camaraderie that accompanies us all.
> Conditions were not great by a long shot and some hard miles were put in and I'm sure there will be some sore muscles tomorrow. Met some new faces from the forum and enjoyed every moment of it, can't wait to we all the pics ,thrills and spills and some descent fish caught. Congrats to all whom committed to make it a successful event and let's hope there many more to come, tight lines on your home waters yakkers and look forward to catching up for a fish in SEQ waters again.
> 
> Bring on the pics fellas .


"Conditions were not great by a long shot ."

Haha Clive - depends what you were on. AI's loved it!

However, just as well we weren't still there ....

Latest Weather Observations for Cape Moreton

DATE / TIME ...KNOTS.....GUSTS
18/05:00pm.... 32.......... 35 
18/04:32pm.....31.......... 41

YUK! Also, by midday, the swell was over double in size to Sunday.



salticrak said:


> Do I need to post a pic of my new shiny pink rod?
> I would like to echo the thoughts of those previous. Thanks to the stealth team for a wonderful comp, the work that went into putting this on must have been immense, truly a great effort.
> The comp was a tonic for me and I highly recommend such a trip to all, the fun/banter and pure joy of doing what we all love together, really is worth every dollar spent.
> I learned new techniques to try on those things with fins. To see all the different trolling rigs was a special treat, as individual as each creator with dreams of a big pelagic.
> Also Safa's lattes were not too bad on the tooth.


"Also Safa's lattes were not too bad on the tooth."

Am I hearing correctly? :shock: BTW Pauly, how are your rudder pins? :lol:

trev


----------



## paulo

What a top weekend. Well done Tom and Dennis and the army of support crew they had assisting. Conditions were testing to say the least. Those that caught fish really earned them. I didnt trouble the scorer.
The locals thought we were crazy. More than one came down to the beach to see what all the fuss was about.
Thanks to those that shared their catch on Saturday evening and kept us fed. Good to catch up with so many at once and put faces to people Ive been reading about for years and never met. Even learnt a few new tricks.


----------



## sweed

When the going gets tuff,the tuff get going.
A top effort fellas 8)


----------



## Dubbzy

given the weather , the effort put in brought home some great fish! well done


----------



## kayakone

sweed said:


> When the going gets tuff,the tuff get going.
> A top effort fellas 8)


Too true Gary, but there were a few well out of their comfort zone out there, not to mention a few trashings in the surf zone. Several went offshore for the very first time in very windy and swelly conditions, and now are relaxing in the armchair or pub regalling herioc tales of 'conquering' the surf, wind and swell.

Massive congratulations to those who really pushed their limits in wild conditions, and to the Stealth team of Dennis, Tom, Raymond and backup staff on the beach and jetskis, who provided an umbrella of safety that was very re-assuring.

Well done to all. It will be inevitable, IMO, that this will become _the _ offshore event for the year for AKFF.

Happy donuts (no shame). You have been challenged, and survived!

trev


----------



## Safa

Regrettably when I connected the gopro to the laptop yesterday I got an error message telling me the drive could not be read and a format was required. Not happy. So no pics or video from me

I had the same problem ...............wonder if its got to do with the new firmware for the Hero (original) with wifi add on etc !


----------



## Beekeeper

salticrak said:


> sweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the going gets tuff,the tuff get going.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mate I found it tough going for sure, especially past the first break.
Click to expand...

Hey Salty... I reckon you could claim a couple of flounders near the first break... ;-) (I'll go witness for you)

What think you?

Jimbo

PS and you tried really hard to fix your rudder on the AI, and join those whipping past all the paddlers and peddlers! 

J


----------



## kayakone

salticrak said:


> I was talking to one of the fellas who said to me he had never done any blue water yakking before, so for him this was a massive introduction to the big blue.
> On another topic i figured the average age of the yakkers was about 45 y.o. Is there a lack of youngsters out yakking, or should we cull fellas like K.1 from our ranks to bring down the average age by a decade or so? :twisted:


Yep to that Pauly. Definitely some heart in mouth paddling for a few. First time ever, and well done for trying.

As to lowering the age group average, there will be no 'culling'. _You younger ones will have to pick up your game to stay up with me!_

trev


----------



## Guest

Well it was a great weekend had by all I think and I echo thewords of others in thanking the Stealth team for organising such a great event. Dispite there being some carnage in the surf. It was great to put so many faces to names. I will pop up a quick vid of middle reef on Sunday up later. There were a few pranks played between mates which was all in good fun. Bring on Straddie 2014 I say


----------



## bruus

This was my first group AKFF trip and boy have I been missing out. Everyone was friendly and helpful and the atmosphere was fantastic. I've only been offshore once and that was on a day without any surf to contend with at all. I was pretty hesitant to get out there in my little espri especially around all those fancy shiny speed machines. Thankfully Sunshiner was enthusiastic to teach me the ropes of playing in the surf so sat afternoon I took to the water for a couple of swims and after getting a feel for what I was being taught I managed to get out the back and in again while staying upright. I think surf like we had is worth a trip to the coast just to go in and out over and over again. Thanks Sunshiner. Sunday I headed out with Killer for a couple of hours, mostly just paddling out and around shag rock. I was very impressed with the little espri dealing with the swell even if it is slower than the rest. The only time it got interesting was heading back with the swell and getting pushed around here and there but it still never actually hinted of tipping me out. It was a great expereince and I'm very glad I gave it a go. Thanks to everyone who contributed to making a great event. I even managed a prize without catching a fish. I'll definately be back again next year.


----------



## Couta101

nad97 said:


> There were a few pranks played between mates which was all in good fun. Bring on Straddie 2014 I say


Yes NAD...The games continue do they not.......... :twisted:


----------



## Guest

That they will. What have you found?


----------



## Safa

Couta101 said:


> nad97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were a few pranks played between mates which was all in good fun. Bring on Straddie 2014 I say
> 
> 
> 
> Yes NAD...The games continue do they not.......... :twisted:
Click to expand...

Hoping mad Slimey's :lol:


----------



## Couta101

I had a great time at the comp, taking out most species title. I'm on holiday away from internet access so just a quickie with some pics. 
I'll be back next year for sure.... anyway some pics.

























Ah the fun and games!
























And Nad, yes......there seems to be some sort of strange breeding program happening over at Straddie......as far as I can see they only do it in the warmth of a Stealth hatch....


----------



## canaryfisher

To those that lost there gopro data you can get it recovered if you know a handy IT person willing to help.


----------



## Guest

Ah you found my present Douglas. Did you find the other ones?


----------



## Guest

Ok, Here is the vid and my track from the weekend overlayed on earth. Enjoy there will be more to come  














Chirs he needs no help in thinking up things to do.


----------



## DennisT

First Off - Massive thanks to all those who attended. A better Bunch we could not have asked for.










Also - big thanks to our *Sponsors*:

•	*Stealth* (http://www.kayakspecialists.com.au)
•	*Shark Shield *(http://www.sharkshield.com/)
•	*Yakfisher Magazine* (http://www.afn.com.au/)
•	*Tonic Eyewear* (http://www.toniceyewear.com.au/)
•	*Blade Kayak Fishing Journal* (http://bladekayak.com.au/)
•	*Shimano* (http://www.shimanofish.com.au/)
•	*BeachWheels Australia* (http://www.beachwheelsaustralia.com/)
............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
*
Results:*
*
Comp Winners Overall Points:*
1.	Nico (Shark Shield)
1.	Tommo (Tonic Rush)
3.	Clive (Shimano TLD and Beastmaster Combo)

*Species Comp*
1.	Douglas (Tonic Evo)

*Team Comp*

The Mexicans (Team Trophy and Hamper)
•	Yaqdog
•	Tommo
•	Yaqpup
•	SLB
•	Guy McK
•	Hoit

*Non Point Scoring Catches*

Red Phoenix (Shimano YakRaider Rod)
Huwie (Shimano YakRaider Rod)
Eye-Tag (Fish Id Chart, Tide Guide, SunScreen and Kayak Fishing Manual)
Sprocket (Fish Id Chart, Tide Guide, SunScreen and Kayak Fishing Manual)
Indiedog (AFN Kayak Fishing manual)
Nad97 (AFN Kayak Fishing manual)
RodPac (AFN Kayak Fishing manual)

*Massive Effort Prizes*
Lynette (2 Year Yakfisher Magazine Subscription)
CanaryFisher (2 Year Yakfisher Magazine Subscription)
*
Photo Comp*
Enter By emailing [email protected]
*Video Comp*
Enter By emailing [email protected]

Plus a few Lucky Draw Winners






There are a few more photos on our website http://www.kayakspecialists.com.au as well as our facebook page if you are keen to see a few more http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 119&type=1


----------



## Thegaff

This all looks and sounds like a pretty damn good time.


----------



## actionsurf

Well done guys. Couldn't make it as I only got back from fraser Island last week. Looks like a great weekend


----------



## carnster

Would love to have been there guys, fun times 4 sure. I have heard plenty of stories including plenty of big ones that got away.


----------



## Beekeeper

Even though not competing in the event, I thoroughly enjoyed meeting the AKFF'ers face to face, and watching the surf-skills of some and the not so skillful attempts of others. Having only an Acadia SIK, and knowing that I'd have to hook the skirt on before attempting surf entry, I didn't even bring it for the weekend. What a sook, eh?

It was a bit of an eye-opener watching just how little progress some of the paddlers made against the tide and current... they must have stiff muscles by now... The AI users were whipping along quite nicely, tho', and the peddlers faster than the paddlers, but nothing like the sail enthusiasts.

I echo the sentiments of all others... it was a well organised affair, and the jet-skis there for safety was a superb idea. Thank-you Denis T and all your crew... well done!

Instead of watching the fun whilst soaking a plastic worm in the shallows, I might join in next time, but will have to get some experience on surf entries in the meantime.

Great weekend... Jimbo


----------



## Ado

Great stories and video footage guys. They were indeed some puckering conditions. Once I start getting picked up by following seas I know it's time to go home. You guys seemed to revel in it. Then again, you don't have submarines.


----------



## killer

Thanks Dennis & Crew for a well organised event, I thoroughly enjoyed myself. 
Being a total novice at off-shore fishing from a kayak, I gave it a go early Saturday morning, Got SMASHED going out, got back on & made it out, Paddled my butt off trying to get to shag rock against the wind & tide & slop, wasn't feeling confident at all so I turned around & got SMASHED in the surf coming back in. 
Gave it a miss for the afternoon session. 
Took my high back seat off for the Sunday morning session, to lower myself in the seat, which was so much better for the conditions, Confidence UP!! Buddied up with Daniel , made it out through the surf without incident, Made the slow troll to shag rock, past it , around it , but no takers for our lures, made our way back. 
Got through the outer surf break only to turn turtle at the shore break  Shit happens!!! 
No fish for me, but i'm glad I gave it a go! 
Thanks again Dennis & crew. 
SEE YARS NEXT YEAR! 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## hoit

.


----------



## kayakone

hoit said:


> What a fantastic weekend. Never had so much fun not catching a fish. Well done to guys who did land a fish in the tough conditions.
> 
> Kudos to Dennis and the guys from AKS for running a real kayak fishing event.
> 
> 
> 
> eric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that looks like an event worth traveling for. I've watched more clips in this thread than I ever have have on AKFF before.
> TFM, prepare the mules, we're heading north again.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's plan for a real Mexican team in 2014. I'm sure Dennis will come to the party with loaner kayaks but bugger off the pink one is mine. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, after 8 years on AKFF it was a pleasure to be on the water with some of the true legends on this forum.
Click to expand...

Good onya Hoit for making the journey.

Make sure ya got that Eric and crew in tow next time. Bastards'll probably bring those sit in things, with dry cods. TFM would've had a ball in 20 - 30 knots!

Till next year...bigger than ?

trev


----------



## scoman

Well done lads a real gutsy effort in terrible conditions. I spent my weekend painting and taking endless trips to the tip, helping out my bro in law. Hope the stars align for me next year


----------



## TheFishinMusician

kayakone said:


> Make sure ya got that Eric and crew in tow next time. Bastards'll probably bring those sit in things, with dry cods. TFM would've had a ball in 20 - 30 knots!
> trev


I woulda had 2 but they would have shrunk to look like 1 :shock:

Great reportage one & all.


----------



## spottymac

Yes it was a Awesome weekend and we all had a ball, thanks again to Tomas and Dennis for all the hard work in making it such a success.
I just can't wait to get back there and have a crack at catching a big fish, see you there 2014.


----------



## BIGKEV

Wow! Looked like an awesome event, so bummed to miss out on this as I really would have loved to be there. But have recently adopted a new boss and needed to be working. However this move will ultimately give me a bit more flexibility for things like this (pays to choose employers who fish & sail etc). So next year I am going to be a definate starter.

Kev


----------



## billpatt

Did the lucky door prize go off? Who was the lucky winner.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## DennisT

Great Vid Red,

Makes me want to be seasick just watching it. :shock:


----------



## Guest

Was that the ankle high one saltijam


----------



## Sprocket

What a fantastic weekend, Thanks to Dennis, Tom and crew, you guys were awesome, to run such a successful comp in those conditions was no mean feat.
Congratulations to all the competitors, There were a lot of comfort zones stretched and I think it was good to experience the combination of big swell,wind and current. It was a good test of the capabilities of Kayak and paddler/sailor/peddler knowing that if needed a little help was not far away.
I sailed the AI on Saturday and Sunday morning trolling 3 lines and took out the prowler Saturday afternoon. Landed 2 nice spangled emperor, 65 and 70cm on drifting pillies and bottom bashed for a good size head on Sunday too.








Highlight for me was meeting all the guys and girls, sharing tips, rigs, tricks and lots of stories. The Sunday night debriefing with the Palmy boys was lots of fun.
I look forward to doing it again soon.
Tight lines,
Dave.
ps I designed and built a game chair for my trampoline and it worked a treat while I was drifting, very stable and no bum sitting in the water. this vid with the head shows me in it. I will become essential gear on forthcoming trips I feel.


----------



## SLB

Just wanted to say i had a great time, thanks to Tom, Dennis and crew. Conditions made it very hard only managed a small snapper 40cm and got one hit on a trolled gar but no hook up. Meet some nice crew from the forum I hope to fish with in the future

Thanks
Sam


----------



## DennisT

SLB said:


> Just wanted to say i had a great time, thanks to Tom, Dennis and crew. Conditions made it very hard only managed a small snapper 40cm and got one hit on a trolled gar but no hook up. Meet some nice crew from the forum I hope to fish with in the future
> 
> Thanks
> Sam


Glad you could make it - You should come for a fish with us a Palmy sometime (when the weather clears of course)

Nice Photo by the way !!!!


----------



## glenndini

What a great weekend! Thanks to Dennis, Tom and Australian Kayak Specialists, great job. It was great to see so many who had traveled from further afield to be part of it too. 
I made it out once on Saturday afternoon but have to admit that the conditions were about at my limit. I was clinging on with my butt cheeks pretty tight. No fish for me but definitely a rush trying.

I spent Sunday morning up on the rocks checking out conditions and the different methods or returning to the beach across the outer sand bank. Some timed it better than others. Some were just a little more skilled and some were.....shall we say, unlucky. Others just went for it with varying results. Some video for your viewing pleasure below.


----------



## Guest




----------



## DennisT

Nick that is a Great Vid !! Up for Consideration in the Video Comp.

Glenn yours looks like it is still being processed by Youtube, but as soon as it is online I am keen to check it out and will put it in for the video comp.


----------



## Guest

Cheers for the kind coments boys. Salti I was struck by your pro remount that it deserved to go in the vid and Dougie found my presant and says the game is still running so untill the next gathering where the games can continue.


----------



## kayakone

nad97 said:


> Cheers for the kind coments boys. Salti I was struck by your pro remount that it deserved to go in the vid and Dougie found my presant and says the game is still running so untill the next gathering where the games can continue.


OMG

More cane toads. Better start collecting soon! :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## Guest

Trev I'm sure cane toads are beter than slimies if you don't get them befor they ripen. The toad was just so he knew where it came from


----------



## kayakone

Thanks Glenn (Glenndini).

30 kms/hr is the way to go (provided you pay meticulous attention to the heading - nearly lost the plot there for a moment). :shock:

All good. 

trev


----------



## Salty Dog

Nice one guys! Some good surf footage there. Some good skills shown by some too. I would have have gone over for sure!


----------



## Tommo

Thanks for a great comp guys and gals

Can't wait for next years





Cheers


----------



## Safa

Done and dusted!!


----------



## spottymac

Nice one Clive


----------



## DennisT

Well Done to those who entered the Photo Comp and Video Comp.

It is with great pleasure that I announce the winners.

1st Place Photo Comp - Paul Pallet for his pic of Tommo on the water. Well Done Yaqdog you have won the Wheeleez Beach Cart from Beachwheels Australia 









2nd Place Photo Comp - Douglas White for his (or his Mrs's) Pic of Ido about to enter the water. You have won a Shimano Yak Raider Rod, Sticker and Tide guide. Well Done Douglalitis.









1st Place Video Comp - Nick Dean (Great Music, Had a Laugh, Contained some Fish). Nick a superb effort with your video editing. You have won the Kayak Cart Mini from Beach Wheels Australia.





Well done to those who took part - and put in an effort.

For those that won. I will arrange for your prizes to be sent as soon as possible.


----------



## guy88

Hi I'm new to the site and would like to thank Thomas and Dennis for a great weekend and congratulate them on a well organised comp. It was great to meet a whole bunch of new people. Looking forward to next year...Make sure more of you Mexicans make it there next year...we can't win the football so we gotta win something.
Cheers
Guy


----------



## ant

Congrats to all the winners and many thanks to everyone involved in the organisation and running of the event. Put a lot of faces to the forum. Special thanks to Safa and Gaz in looking after the old fart. ;-)

Cheers
Ant


----------



## BIGKEV




----------



## Guest

Nah that's to tall for Safa, maybe sprocket


----------



## Sprocket

nad97 said:


> Nah that's to tall for Safa, maybe sprocket


Hey Nads you are quite tall from memory, anyway there is no room for the sun with all the fish coming out of my arse!


----------



## Guest

Yeh but Im not that skinny


----------



## Safa

Naha Kevin not me ....there's not enough light for sure :lol:


----------



## Safa

It must be all the mojo surrounding me.......NOT!


----------

